# What is your definition of Green, Trained and Finished



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess lately i've been hearing the word "green" pop up a lot more than usual. I dont know if its because the way the horse market is or what, but there seems to be an over aboundance of green horses.
And then I get to thinking that Bob's definition of green could be completely different than Jane's definition of green.

I think a green horse is a horse that needs work at all 3 gaits. Where the horse may be able to do them undersaddle, but its not the nicest looking. They get confused with simple things (turning as an example) and their movements look sort of disconnected from the rider.

To me, I have a finished horse, Gem, and trained horse, Vega. 

I dont consider Vega green because she does have a solid w/t/c. She is obienant under saddle and is an angel on the ground. She's not finished because I haven't worked with her in a while.

I consider Gem finished because i guess of his temperment and what he knows. I actually have never thought about it before, but everytime I ride him, i feel that he has something to teach me and thats what makes him finished.. when he can teach his rider.

So what are your definitions??


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Green- horse needs work; isn't officially broke, may not even be broke at all; inexperienced.

Finished- Can WTC well enough without problems, accepts bit, saddle, etc. Read to show; at the stage where a curb is allowed.

Trained- Very ambiguous. May mean he can lead, carry saddle, ride perfect, rear, it can mean anything.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Greenbroke - can w/t/c and turn, doesn't understand complex aids

Trained - w/t/c and discipline-specific training under its belt (i.e. if it's a jumper, can jump a course at desired height, might miss some distances, still needs a bit of schooling, but a fairly reliable horse)

Finished - a packer. You could throw anyone on it and they'd know their job upside-down and backwards.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed entirely with JDI. Trained basically covers that entire range of horses that aren't greenbroke and aren't finished. To me finished means the horse is virtually unable to learn much else - if the horse is discipline specific, they're showing and placing well/winning.

In my experience, the vast majority of horses are just trained. They know their job, they know all the cues, some are well trained and some are poorly trained. They've got the foundation and they're ready to advance to a more specific discipline.

I consider greenbroke a horse you can actually ride, just young and easily confused. I can't stand when people call a horse that's worn a saddle and had someone sit on them once "greenbroke". That's not greenbroke, that's green-tolerating. A greenbroke horse is a horse that's been properly trained, but it's still extremely fresh and they're prone to mistakes. A greenbroke horse is a horse you can ride on the trails, but watch it because you're likely to have some snorts and blow ups.

I prefer the term "started" for those un-trained horses just learning to accept a rider.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

green - theres a range of "greens" I think.. but mostly I consider it to be - can do w/t/c.. but does not have experience with anything other than w/t/c.
trained - w/t/c no problem, understands more complicated aids, can do the sport its being trained for to some extent (a jumping horse... goes over jumps without refusal... a dressage horse... does dressage! ect) 
finished - been there done that horses.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I have three terms but they're not the same as most people. Started, Green and Broke. 

A started horse is one that has accepted weight and knows no aids. 

Most horses are Green, they know some aids and may or may not have started in a specific discipline. To me, any horse is green if it does not know all the aids and exercises I ask it to do and if it does not have the framing and muscle tone to carry itself correctly. 

A broke horse is a horse that is on the aids, knows it's job, can do pretty much anything I ask and/or is a packer horse. A been there, done that horse that can place consistently in it's discipline regardless of rider, or can pack even the dead beginners over long trails, etc is also broke. 

I use these terms and classify most horses as green because I do a lot of training and most horses still need training and haven't learned everything they should know yet. 

I also have a different mentality when training/riding what I think is a green broke horse versus a broke horse. You can tell me that you have the most trained, broke horse in the world and I could think it's green broke if it has holes in it's basics. I am more patient and lenient with what I perceive to be a green horse versus a broke horse that is just being disobedient and stubborn. As a trainer and rider that makes me more compassionate and understanding of the horse and makes both of us happy when we accomplish something. There is no shame in having a green-er horse as long as you recognize that they still need training and get it for them or give it to them yourself.


----------



## Rod (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree almost completely with NE. 
Most horses *are* green. 
A broke horse is a handy horse. Breaks at the poll and collects. Straight up in the bridle and works well off an indirect rein. 
Finished horse- no such thing. A horse never learns it all. There is always something for it to learn. Same thing goes for the rider.


----------



## Rod (Aug 26, 2009)

There is another term that I use quite a bit. Well started. I use it to describe a horse that is progressing from green to broke.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Nittany as far as green and broke goes. However I disagree with Rod on a 'finished' horse. I view a finished horse a pro in their field of training, i.e. reining, jumping, etc. You could throw anyone on them and they know what to do, whether or not the rider does.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol 
well Chance is right between green and trained lol 

She can w.t.c.g but needs work on canter...can jump up 2'9 under saddle.... can jump small [like 3 jump] courses. Can back up....understands bending to a point... and just learning leg yeilds...

Green or Trained??? lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Lol
> well Chance is right between green and trained lol
> 
> She can w.t.c.g but needs work on canter...can jump up 2'9 under saddle.... can jump small [like 3 jump] courses. Can back up....understands bending to a point... and just learning leg yeilds...
> ...


She is still very much on the green side.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The terms can get confusing though.

For example, Shay-la has two 11 year old mares. Neither of them know anything about leg pressure, bending, spins, etc. They'll jump, but they're definately not jump trained. However, they're close to bombproof trail horses. That's all they've been all their lives, that's all their purpose ever was. They know the leg aids for walk, trot, canter and gallop but they probably couldn't do it on a circle and be balanced. They're well trained to neck rein, and they'll back up.

So, by some definition, this makes them green broke. And yet they're obviously not, they're well trained trail horses (or at least, well seasoned). You can throw ANYBODY on these horses and be assured they'll be safe.

So, by definition, would that make them "finished" trail horses?

Kind of confusing using terms, I never like using them in ads and if I do, I make sure I put an entire paragraph on exactly what that term means to me. I think it's kind of a form of labelling, it can get hard to put a horse in a specific category and have everyone understand what you mean.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Rod said:


> I agree almost completely with NE.
> Most horses *are* green.
> A broke horse is a handy horse. Breaks at the poll and collects. Straight up in the bridle and works well off an indirect rein.
> Finished horse- no such thing. A horse never learns it all. There is always something for it to learn. Same thing goes for the rider.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------

